# Air brushes



## Bird_Killer09 (Mar 8, 2006)

Just wonmdering What you guys would recommend to buy for an airbrush, the best one under 125 dollars is what im looking for, It will be used for bird beaks and feat.


----------



## fishstuffer (Nov 29, 2006)

iwata SAR single action

94 R1000 Revolution SAR

for 60 bucks deliverd.....(dixie art) you cant get a better airbrush

iv used a pasche vl3 for 20 years and tried the iwata and was amaized


----------



## Bird_Killer09 (Mar 8, 2006)

well thx for the advise I ended up getting a thayer and chandler Vega 2000
anyone got thoughts on how its gonna work its on its way so Im hopin for the best


----------

